# Project #NardoTTRS has officially begun!



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey everyone! 

Some of you may know me already from my previous S3 build, but I’m happy to announce my new project… The #NardoTTRS! [drool]

Over the coming weeks and months, I have a few mods planned so figured I’d take the opportunity to start this thread so you all can see whats planned and watch the progress. 

Aside from this build thread, you can also follow the day to day project on Instagram. My handle is @nardo_ttrs (formally @matte_s3). 

*Here’s what I ordered:*
•	2018 Audi TT RS
•	Nardo exterior / Red & black interior
•	Options: Technology, Black optic, Design selection, Red calipers, Carbon inlays & RS sport exhaust

*Where are the mods planned shortly after delivery: *
•	H&R Sport Springs – (-1.0” F / 0.8” R) 
•	H&R Front sway bar (adjustable)
•	H&R Rear sway bar (non-adjustable)
•	H&R TRAK+ DR 10mm spacers
•	30% XPEL XR w/ceramic particle tech window film 
•	TAG Blackout Package (Gloss black rear rings and rear TT RS badge)
•	OEM painted front reflectors
•	OEM satin black gas door 
•	Removed front hood emblem

*Some additional planned mods which hopefully will be done by end of the year: [/]
•	Fine nappa cockpit hood in black/red 
•	Wheels – Figuring out which. Feel free to make suggestions, although I’d like to stick to BBS..
•	XPEL wrap – Finalizing details on color… more to come soon..
•	Engine tune 
•	Engine intake 
•	Various exterior design elements (front/rear diffusers, carbon OEM wing, side mirrors etc.)
•	Various interior design elements (carbon paddles, etc.) 

Finally, I also want to thank Rockville Audi and all my current partners helping support this project! Please feel free to check out details on each product by clicking the links above. 

Special thank you to: 
•	H&R
•	XPEL
•	Michelin
•	BBS USA 
•	TAG Motorsports
•	Induktion Motorsports
•	Rockville Audi 

In the coming weeks and months, I’ll post updates to this thread so you can all see the progress. As always, feel free to provide any comments and suggestions! 

Thanks for looking! opcorn:*


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't wait to see it all......I need to find a H&R dealer who has or will have very soon the springs and bars in stock in the USA?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Can't wait to see it all......I need to find a H&R dealer who has or will have very soon the springs and bars in stock in the USA?


Pretty sure any retailer can now order them. If you have no success, let me know and I can ask H&R.


----------

